# [SOLVED]problem z vmware-player

## znal

Problem polega na tym, że nie działa mi vmware-player, niezależnie od użytego pliku .vmx (wszystkie wygenerowane przez easyvmx), pliki maszyn są napewno dobre, bo wcześniej działały nawet na tej samej wersji vmware, w międzyczasie było parę razy robione emerge -uD world i zmieniany kernel z 2.6.21 na 2.6.22 (oba gentoo-sources, .config ten sam). 

init.d/vmware startuje bez problemów

w konsoli wywala:

```
koral / # vmplayer

/opt/vmware/player/lib/bin/vmplayer: /opt/vmware/player/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)

kde-config: /opt/vmware/player/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3)

kde-config: /opt/vmware/player/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3)

Unexpected signal: 11.
```

plik log:

```
Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| Log for VMware Player pid=31229 version=1.0.2 build=build-29634 option=Release

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| Command line: "/opt/vmware/player/lib/bin/vmware-vmx" "-@" "pipe=/tmp/vmware-root/vmxd8f873e1cc82c1ab;vm=d8f873e1cc82c1ab" "/mnt/g/vm/xxx/xxx.vmx"

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| UI Connecting to pipe '/tmp/vmware-root/vmxd8f873e1cc82c1ab' with user '(null)'

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| Using system libcrypto, version 9070CF

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| pcpu #0 CPUID numEntries=1 AuthcAMDenti

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| pcpu #0 CPUID version=0x681 id1.edx=0x383fbff id1.ecx=0x0 id1.ebx=0x0

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| pcpu #0 CPUID id80.eax=80000008 id81.edx=0xc1c3fbff id81.ecx=0x0

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| CPUID id1.edx: 0x383fbff id1.ecx: 0 id81.edx: 0xc1c3fbff id81.ecx: 0

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| CPUID id88.ecx: 0 id88.edx: 0

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| Setup symlink /var/run/vmware/%2fmnt%2fg%2fvm%2fxxx%2fxxx%2evmx -> /var/run/vmware/root/31229

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| ACL_InitCapabilities: here 1 (bug 63252)

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| changing directory to /mnt/g/vm/xxx/.

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| Config file: /mnt/g/vm/xxx/xxx.vmx

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| VMXVmdbCbVmVmxExecState: Exec state change requested to state poweredOn without reset

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| TOOLS delaying state change request to state 3

Aug 18 18:02:55: vmx| PowerOn

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| Host ACPI: can't find SRAT

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| HOST sysname Linux, nodename koral, release 2.6.22-gentoo-r2, version #1 Mon Aug 13 14:45:01 CEST 2007, machine i686, hz=1000

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT --- USER PREFERENCES

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT       pref.grabOnKeyPress = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT       pref.eula.0.appName = VMware Player

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT   pref.eula.0.buildNumber = 29634

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT            pref.eula.size = 1

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT    pref.autoFitFullScreen = fitHostToGuest

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     pref.view.navBar.type = favorites

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest0.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest0.destString =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest0.user =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest1.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest1.destString =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest1.user =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest2.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest2.destString =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest2.user =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest3.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest3.destString =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest3.user =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest4.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest4.destString =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest4.user =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest5.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest5.destString =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest5.user =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest6.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest6.destString =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest6.user =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     pref.mruDest7.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT  pref.mruDest7.destString =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        pref.mruDest7.user =

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT       webUpdate.checkLast = 1187452950

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT webUpdate.lastCheck.status = done_updates

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT pref.vmplayer.vmPos0.index = 0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT pref.vmplayer.vmPos0.vmPath = /vm/#d8f873e1cc82c1ab/

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT pref.vmplayer.vmPos0.geometry = 648x542+0+408

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT --- USER DEFAULTS

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT --- HOST DEFAULTS

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        vmplayer.searchbar = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT    vmnet1.hostonlyaddress = 172.16.100.1

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT    vmnet1.hostonlynetmask = 255.255.255.0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT          control.fullpath = /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-cmd

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             loop.fullpath = /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-loop

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT            dhcpd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmnet-dhcpd

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                    libdir = /opt/vmware/player/lib

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           vmware.fullpath = /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT --- SITE DEFAULTS

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                  tag.help = introduction.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT   tag.configurationEditor = config_editor_newvm.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             tag.ideConfig = devices_virtualdrive.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT          tag.floppyConfig = devices_floppy.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           tag.mouseConfig = devices_mouse.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             tag.netConfig = devices_netadapter.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        tag.parallelConfig = devices_parallel.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT          tag.serialConfig = devices_serial.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           tag.soundConfig = devices_sound.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             tag.memConfig = configvm_memory.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT            tag.miscConfig = configvm.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             tag.usbConfig = devices_usb.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT         tag.displayConfig = configvm_display-problems.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                 tag.tools = vmtools.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT --- COMMAND LINE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             gui.available = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT --- CONFIGURATION

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT            config.version = 8

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT         virtualHW.version = 4

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                   guestOS = ubuntu

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT               displayName = xxx

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                annotation = xxx

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT guestinfo.vmware.product.long = xxx

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT guestinfo.vmware.product.url = http://www.easyvmx.com/

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT guestinfo.vmware.product.class = virtual machine

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                  numvcpus = 1

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                   memsize = 512

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     MemAllowAutoScaleDown = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT               MemTrimRate = -1

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT               uuid.action = create

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT       tools.remindInstall = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             hints.hideAll = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT            tools.syncTime = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           serial0.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           serial1.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT         parallel0.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             sound.present = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT          sound.virtualdev = es1371

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                   logging = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT              log.fileName = xxx.log

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                log.append = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT               log.keepOld = 1

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT isolation.tools.hgfs.disable = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT isolation.tools.dnd.disable = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT isolation.tools.copy.enable = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT isolation.tools.paste.enabled = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT         ethernet0.present = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT      ethernet0.virtualDev = e1000

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT  ethernet0.connectionType = nat

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     ethernet0.addressType = generated

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT ethernet0.generatedAddressOffset = 0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           floppy0.present = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT            ide1:0.present = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT         ide1:0.deviceType = cdrom-raw

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     ide1:0.startConnected = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           ide1:0.fileName = auto detect

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT         ide1:0.autodetect = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT            ide1:1.present = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           ide1:1.fileName = /mnt/g/Obrazy/msdnaa/vista/Polish/pl_windows_vista_x86_dvd_X12-59026.iso

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT         ide1:1.deviceType = cdrom-image

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT               ide1:1.mode = persistent

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     ide1:1.startConnected = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT            ide0:0.present = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           ide0:0.fileName = xxx.vmdk

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT               ide0:0.mode = persistent

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT     ide0:0.startConnected = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT       ide0:0.writeThrough = TRUE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT --- USER DEFAULTS

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT --- HOST DEFAULTS

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        vmplayer.searchbar = FALSE

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT    vmnet1.hostonlyaddress = 172.16.100.1

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT    vmnet1.hostonlynetmask = 255.255.255.0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT          control.fullpath = /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-cmd

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             loop.fullpath = /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-loop

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT            dhcpd.fullpath = /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmnet-dhcpd

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                    libdir = /opt/vmware/player/lib

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           vmware.fullpath = /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT --- SITE DEFAULTS

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                  tag.help = introduction.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT   tag.configurationEditor = config_editor_newvm.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             tag.ideConfig = devices_virtualdrive.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT          tag.floppyConfig = devices_floppy.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           tag.mouseConfig = devices_mouse.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             tag.netConfig = devices_netadapter.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT        tag.parallelConfig = devices_parallel.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT          tag.serialConfig = devices_serial.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT           tag.soundConfig = devices_sound.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             tag.memConfig = configvm_memory.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT            tag.miscConfig = configvm.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT             tag.usbConfig = devices_usb.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT         tag.displayConfig = configvm_display-problems.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT                 tag.tools = vmtools.htm

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DICT --- GLOBAL SETTINGS

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| WSSCAN: reserved mem (in MB) min=32 max=1184 recommended=1184

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx|         hostMem=1280 maxAllowedAll=4096 maxAllowedVM=3600

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx|         totOverhead=16

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| WSSCAN: used rec mem (in MB) 1184

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| WSSCAN: Overhead 137457 paged 6047 nonpaged 4096 maxFBSize

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| WSSCAN 1 1 286706 286706 303104 -1 50 0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| LICENSE: Running in restricted mode

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| STATDECLGROUP stats Root "" null

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| Host CPUID features: version 0x681 id1.edx 0x383fbff id1.ecx 0x0 id81.edx 0xc1c3fbff id81.ecx 0x0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| CPU.cpuFeatures = 0x483d5e00

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| CPUID after masking: version 0x681 id1.edx 0x383fbff id1.ecx 0x0 id81.edx 0xc1c3fbff id81.ecx 0x0 id88.ecx 0x0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| CPU.cpuFeatures = 0x483d5e00

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| APIC: Local APIC at 0xfee00000

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| KHZEstimate 2074217

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| MHZEstimate 2074

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| NumVCPUs 1

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| UUID: location-UUID is 56 4d 56 8e b3 5c 6c 13-ac 23 9d c2 91 7e 1d e8

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| UUID: canonical path is /mnt/g/vm/xxx/xxx.vmx

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| UUID: location-UUID is 56 4d 56 8e b3 5c 6c 13-ac 23 9d c2 91 7e 1d e8

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| UUID: Writing uuid.bios 56 4d 56 8e b3 5c 6c 13-ac 23 9d c2 91 7e 1d e8

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| UUID: Writing uuid.location 56 4d 56 8e b3 5c 6c 13-ac 23 9d c2 91 7e 1d e8

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| MM: Using partialmap, 131072 pages AC 0 CE 1 TM 0 DOHU 0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| UUID: canonical path is /mnt/g/vm/xxx/xxx.vmx

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| UUID: location-UUID is 56 4d 56 8e b3 5c 6c 13-ac 23 9d c2 91 7e 1d e8

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| MM: using fileName /mnt/g/vm/xxx/564d568e-b35c-6c13-ac23-9dc2917e1de8.vmem for paging

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| Msg_Reset:

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| ----------------------------------------

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| Opened paging file /mnt/g/vm/xxx/564d568e-b35c-6c13-ac23-9dc2917e1de8.vmem

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| Mapped mainmem as pageable

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat vm.uptime

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| AIOGNRC: Starting 5 I/O threads.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DISK: OPEN ide0:0 '/mnt/g/vm/xxx/xxx.vmdk' persistent R[(null)]

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| FILEIO: Unknown filesystem 0x65735546 for directory /mnt/g/vm/xxx. Using non-linking locking.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DISKLIB-DSCPTR: Opened [0]: "xxx-s001.vmdk" (0x2a)

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DISKLIB-DSCPTR: Opened [1]: "xxx-s002.vmdk" (0x2a)

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DISKLIB-DSCPTR: Opened [2]: "xxx-s003.vmdk" (0x2a)

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DISKLIB-LINK  : Opened '/mnt/g/vm/xxx/xxx.vmdk' (0x2a): twoGbMaxExtentSparse, 8388608 sectors / 4096 Mb.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DISKLIB-LIB   : Opened "/mnt/g/vm/xxx/xxx.vmdk" (flags 0x2a).

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DISK: OPEN '/mnt/g/vm/xxx/xxx.vmdk' Geo (8322/16/63) BIOS Geo (0/0/0) freeSpace=25713Mb

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| TimeTracker host to guest rate conversion 21979300588664 @ 2074217000Hz -> 21979300588664 @ 2074217000Hz

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| TimeTracker host to guest rate conversion ((x * 2147483648) >> 31) + 0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| MStat: Creating Stat vm.heartbeat

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : toolsVersion = 0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DISKUTIL: Offline toolsVersion = 0

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| Msg_Hint: msg.tools.toolsReminder (shown)

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| TOOLS INSTALL initializing state to IDLE on power on.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| No valid NVRAM file found, will create default NVRAM.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| XINFO X fd is 46

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| XINFO depth 24 bpp 32 class 4

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| XINFO WARNING: XF86MISC version 0.9

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| VT redirected kernel output to /dev/tty1

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DVGA: DVGA is not supported since the host uses kernel framebuffer

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| DVGA: Full screen VGA will not be available.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| VMMon_GetkHzEstimate: Calculated 2074533 kHz

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| VLANCE: send cluster threshold is 80, size = 2 recalcInterval is 2 ticks

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| VMXNET: send cluster threshold is 80, size = 2 recalcInterval is 2 ticks, dontClusterSize is 128

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| Ethernet0 MAC Address: 00:0c:29:7e:1d:e8

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| E1000: checksum cycles/kB: C=826 asm=370

Aug 18 18:02:56: vmx| VMX_PowerOn: ModuleTable_PowerOn = 1

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| Async MKS thread is alive

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| Connecting to window system.

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO X fd is 46

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO depth 24 bpp 32 class 4

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO WARNING: XF86MISC version 0.9

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| VT redirected kernel output to /dev/tty1

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| rasterops MMXEXT accelerations enabled

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO unsupported XF86VidMode version: 2.2

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 0: 1280x1024 flags: 0x80000005

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 1: 1280x1024 flags: 0x80000005

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 2: 1280x1024 flags: 0x80000005

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 3: 1152x864 flags: 0x80000005

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 4: 1024x768 flags: 0x80000005

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 5: 1024x768 flags: 0x8000000a

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 6: 1024x768 flags: 0x8000000a

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 7: 832x624 flags: 0x8000000a

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 8: 800x600 flags: 0x80000005

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 9: 800x600 flags: 0x80000005

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 10: 800x600 flags: 0x80000005

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 11: 640x480 flags: 0x8000000a

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 12: 640x480 flags: 0x8000000a

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 13: 640x480 flags: 0x8000000a

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| XINFO XFree86 VidMode 14: 640x350 flags: 0x80000009

Aug 18 18:02:56: mks| KHBKL: Unable to parse keystring at: ''

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| APIC: version = 0x10, max LVT = 4

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| APIC: LDR = 0x1000000, DFR = 0xffffffff

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| PShare: enabled 1, scanRate 32, checkRate 16

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| guestCpuFeatures = 0x483d5e00

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Init modules.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| DISKUTIL: ide0:0 : capacity=8388608

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| CPU reset: hard

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Could not mmap paging file : No such device

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Could not mmap paging file : No such device

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Caught signal 11 -- tid 31236

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| SIGNAL: eip 0x823c00a esp 0xb326e230 ebp 0xb326e2d8

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| SIGNAL: eax 0xfffffffe ebx 0x0 ecx 0x0 edx 0x0 esi 0xb7acc820 edi 0xffffffff

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| SIGNAL: stack 0xb326e230 : 0x00000001 0xb326e2a0 0xffbff000 0xb7f05000

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| SIGNAL: stack 0xb326e240 : 0x000007da 0xb7ccd549 0x00000000 0x080e8f89

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| SIGNAL: stack 0xb326e250 : 0x0000001e 0x000007da 0xb7f05000 0x00000000

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| SIGNAL: stack 0xb326e260 : 0x00000000 0xb7acc820 0xb326e2d8 0x012952ad

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| SIGNAL: stack 0xb326e270 : 0x00000000 0xb326e2a0 0xb7f05000 0x00000011

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| SIGNAL: stack 0xb326e280 : 0x4d737542 0x72466d65 0x31656d61 0x08560037

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| SIGNAL: stack 0xb326e290 : 0xb7acc808 0x0856bd00 0xb326e2d8 0x00018523

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| SIGNAL: stack 0xb326e2a0 : 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 0x00000000

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace:

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[0] 0xb326de08 eip 0x805a640

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[1] 0xb326ded8 eip 0x80ea0ea

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[2] 0xb326df48 eip 0x80e9e7a

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[3] 0xb326e2d8 eip 0xffffe420

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[4] 0xb326e308 eip 0x82959cc

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[5] 0xb326e328 eip 0x829a119

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[6] 0xb326e358 eip 0x82a27bb

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[7] 0xb326e368 eip 0x829a201

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[8] 0xb326e3d8 eip 0x8067829

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[9] 0xb326e4c8 eip 0xb7ec739b

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[10] 00000000 eip 0xb7cd453e

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Unexpected signal: 11.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace:

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[0] 0xb326d9e8 eip 0x805a640

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[1] 0xb326de08 eip 0x80bc86b

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[2] 0xb326ded8 eip 0x80ea14d

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[3] 0xb326df48 eip 0x80e9e7a

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[4] 0xb326e2d8 eip 0xffffe420

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[5] 0xb326e308 eip 0x82959cc

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[6] 0xb326e328 eip 0x829a119

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[7] 0xb326e358 eip 0x82a27bb

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[8] 0xb326e368 eip 0x829a201

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[9] 0xb326e3d8 eip 0x8067829

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[10] 0xb326e4c8 eip 0xb7ec739b

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Backtrace[11] 00000000 eip 0xb7cd453e

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Core dump limit is 0 kb.

Aug 18 18:02:56: vcpu-0| Attempting to dump core...

Aug 18 18:02:57: vcpu-0| Child process 31239 failed to dump core (status 0x6).

Aug 18 18:02:57: vcpu-0| Msg_Post: Error

Aug 18 18:02:57: vcpu-0| [msg.log.error.unrecoverable] VMware Player unrecoverable error: (vcpu-0)

Aug 18 18:02:57: vcpu-0| Unexpected signal: 11.

Aug 18 18:02:57: vcpu-0| [msg.panic.haveLog] A log file is available in "xxx.log".  [msg.panic.requestSupport.withLog] Please request support and include the contents of the log file.  [msg.panic.requestSupport.linux]

Aug 18 18:02:57: vcpu-0| To collect files to submit to VMware support, run vm-support.

Aug 18 18:02:57: vcpu-0| [msg.panic.response] We will respond on the basis of your support entitlement.

Aug 18 18:02:57: vcpu-0| ----------------------------------------

Aug 18 18:03:19: vmx| VTHREAD watched thread 4 "vcpu-0" died

Aug 18 18:03:19: IO#1| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died

Aug 18 18:03:19: IO#4| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died

Aug 18 18:03:19: IO#3| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died

Aug 18 18:03:19: IO#2| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died

Aug 18 18:03:19: IO#0| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died

Aug 18 18:03:19: mks| VTHREAD watched thread 0 "vmx" died
```

być może się przyda jeszcze:

```
koral ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 18 Aug 2007 13:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -O2 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-s -z combreloc"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/other"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="/ 3dnow 3dnowext X aac acl acpi alsa amarok apache2 arts bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers cvs dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode exif expat ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gmp gpm gtk2 hal hash iconv ieee1394 imap ip3100 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde lame live lm_sensors mhash midi mime mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection reiserfs scanner sdl servicetools session slang sms soap spell spl sse ssl subversion symlink tcpd tiff tlen tokenizer toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 visualization vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinetd xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xsl xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

koral / # emerge -pv vmware-modules vmware-player

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/vmware-player-1.0.2.29634  0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

UPDATE:

Problem rozwiązany, wystarczyło dodać do pliku vmx:

```
mainMem.useNamedFile = "FALSE"
```

----------

